# Post your sweetest 20v acceleration clips



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

mike p inspired me to make my own acceleration clip. I'm pretty proud even tho she burns off 2nd and 3rd pretty easy it's still fast as hell and most importantly...FUN!!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

What's impressive about standing in one place burning up tires? Do something to put that power down and then it wont be..."vrrrrrrrrr....vrooom"..."vrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...vrrooom"


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

:screwy: Who said anything about standing in one place? That's a 2nd and 3rd gear run son. Trust me it gets used and used well. Nothing except a hayabusa has pulled on her thus far. Thank god aarons car is track only 

EDIT:  thanks cranium


----------



## jettawlfsbrg01 (May 1, 2008)

LMAO i was going to post a vid but now i can't...ha you can't start with a bad ass whip like that and expect us "slower" BT crowd to follow


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

What in the world is that "AIR" gauge reading?LOL


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

mescalineis jealous..

i love it Al, delicious!!

here is a fuk vid.. my 84 Gli vs a 500rwhp stg2 ESS SC V8 M3 vs E46 M3 with bolt on's...





:beer:


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

nevermind, it's working now. and it was frickin' awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

TSTARKZ123 said:


> What in the world is that "AIR" gauge reading?LOL


 lol I run like 25 degrees timing so I want to know if my meth pump doesn't come on and how much it's pumping. I did that guage cuz I felt an led wasn't good enough for me and there wasn't flow rate systems back when I installed the meth setup. At some point I'll get a fancy flow rate setup but at this point it work why change it huh?
Al




Vegeta Gti said:


> mescalineis jealous..
> 
> i love it Al, delicious!!
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!!!!! gimme more please


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if my "camera" guy didn't fukn work nites all the time on the weekend..i would have some much much better vids...time for a motorsport camera me thinks..


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> if my "camera" guy didn't fukn work nites all the time on the weekend..i would have some much much better vids...time for a motorsport camera me thinks..


 Nice thing bout a LSD, no camera guy . But my left hand gets a lil shaky holding my phone and the wheel lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have a peloquin..but with 1000lbs missing from your car..and the completely **** roads..can't do that....that steering is a bitch with two hands let alone one lol


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

high HP in a mark 2 is just down right scary. makes me want to get a full cage put in lol


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

halchka99 said:


> high HP in a mark 2 is just down right scary. makes me want to get a full cage put in lol


I bet lol, let's see your insane hot rod narbie!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

cams are on the way up to bob to get some timing marks, hopefully soon


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

MKI rules all


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

One of my favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lugtronic#p/a/u/0/O8X6EzeAGPA


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

lugnuts said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Lugtronic#p/a/u/0/O8X6EzeAGPA


Holly $h|T!!! I think I wet myself lol


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> mescalineis jealous..


Not at all, trust me...i only have GT28RS and have problems with first 3 gears...I see absolutely no point in bigger turbo. I can't launch my car no matter what...highway racing gets old and boring very quick. It's same different story all the time....vrrrrr...vroom...vrrrrrr....vroom and of course you gotta hold steering wheel with hands and legs because torque steer gets very nasty.

Now this guy has like twice the size my turbo...which makes everything just twice as stupid lol. There is no way i would get anything else but quattro if i ever decide to go insane again.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

> Not at all, trust me...i only have GT28RS and have problems with first 3 gears...I see absolutely no point in bigger turbo. I can't launch my car no matter what...highway racing gets old and boring very quick. It's same different story all the time....vrrrrr...vroom...vrrrrrr....vroom and of course you gotta hold steering wheel with hands and legs because torque steer gets very nasty.
> 
> Now this guy has like twice the size my turbo...which makes everything just twice as stupid lol. There is no way i would get anything else but quattro if i ever decide to go insane again.


^^^If im not mistaken, isnt it the mid size turbos, such as the gt28, that get the worst traction in the lower gears due the crazy torque that it produces so soon in the rpm range? I rode in Jason's Induktion motorsports gt35r GTI (FWD obviously) with 560whp, and the loss of traction was nothing compared to the gti's with their little gt28's. 

Full boost hit late meaning it had traction for a majority of its gear length. Yes he was breaking traction in 4th gear on the highway, but they were spinning for at most a second. 

So in my opinion, I think its stupid to go any smaller than a gt30.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

Although I agree with Jarrod, that it's silly at this point with the kits that are available, to do anything smaller than a 30r; I must also say being on my fourth turbo (ko3-GT28r-GT3076r and now the 5857) that the 28r was the most "fun". Don't get me wrong, I have grown in to a huge powerphile, anything sub 400whp is boring now.

With all that being said I will try to get a 30psi run on video later tonight :laugh:

Morgan


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the 35r has less of a massive torque spike. which is what gives the 30r and the measley 28r that big abrasive spool....the 35r is MOVING when it's hittin..as well, might i add, that with my setup..even tho i am spinning TONS of wheel 1-4th..i am accelerating faster than most higher horsepower cars and awd cars with matching power..

and my torque steer isn't so bad, it's the roads here.
anyway..


i want 30psi video now sir!


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

> even tho i am spinning TONS of wheel 1-4th..i am accelerating faster than most higher horsepower cars and awd cars with matching power..


Thats the one thing I was worried about when going big turbo, that the acceleration in the first couple of gears would be sacrificed since you would have more traction loss, care to explain your relieving statement so I understand why?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

No doubt these cars are really fast when highway racing (50-60mph+) but standing still...you wont have a chance against most cars. We street race here a lot, we have an old track here (old street actually with no traffic) which is like 2-3 km long...most high powered AWD cars will be long gone until you hook up a gear (racing from dig), you will have absolutely no room for catching up... this is my personal experience and it's very very annoying and you just make it even worse by fitting bigger turbo.

No matter what you do, you won't be able to get even sub 5s in 0-60mph in typical MKIV FWD, most AWD cars will be doing low 4s...maybe even under 4 seconds...that's like 2 seconds advantage to 60mph...too much :/

Vegeta Gti, 35r will have more torque than gt28rs...thats all that matters. K03S had MASSIVE torque spike but i still get more wheel spin with gt28rs.

I have Merc E320 CDI making nearly 600nm of torque by 3000rpm but i don't get nearly the same wheel spin.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

The street racing I see out here in Mexico we actually swap out to slicks. Understandably that's an inconvenience.



mescaline said:


> No doubt these cars are really fast when highway racing (50-60mph+) but standing still...you wont have a chance against most cars. We street race here a lot, we have an old track here (old street actually with no traffic) which is like 2-3 km long...most high powered AWD cars will be long gone until you hook up a gear (racing from dig), you will have absolutely no room for catching up... this is my personal experience and it's very very annoying and you just make it even worse by fitting bigger turbo.
> 
> No matter what you do, you won't be able to get even sub 5s in 0-60mph in typical MKIV FWD, most AWD cars will be doing low 4s...maybe even under 4 seconds...that's like 2 seconds advantage to 60mph...too much :/
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

i will waste a post here. but not going to post a video....

QUATTRO!!!!!

i get 2.45 seconds 0-60mph,
6.5x seconds in the 1/8th @ 111-112mph.
1.46 best 60 (not me driving) and my best was 1.51 so far with about 14 or so launches on it.
and NO torque steer whatsoever..... i launch with one hand @ 15psi boost on 4 slicks.

oh yeah. my turbo is by no means small, either.... look for 9 second pass next time out.(next weekend).

enough said.


*EDIT!!!! fine i will add a video or two. how does a 4 gear burnout in a rabbit sound? if i coulda got that car to hook, WOW.*



*and i guess a vid or two of the new car. but you're right, there is no comparing AWD to FWD. once i really learn how to drive, WATCH OUT!!!! these are lame. wait until after next sunday.... that will be a new thread though....  *


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

re-read how i said it..i know the 35r will have more torque..but the initial low end torque spike when the 28r/30r first hits..it's at low speed/low rpm. THEREFORE making it more tyre melting happy down low...

i have a ton of traction loss, but because i am just at 2000lbs and i KNOW how to launch..i catch ALOT of people off guard..but i didn't build a drag car..i built a STREET car and we don't have a track here..not a drag strip, not a road course, nothing. and i didn't set this car up for autox either

9 times out of ten if you see me on the road, i am just cruising along doing what i gotta do..but if the moment comes..i will throw down..unless the dogs are in the car or the wife gives me the not today look lol.

eitherway... the ability to control boost with my right foot and control the clutch with my left helps me get off the line alright..not like a proper AWD launch, but still fairly well. plus i run R compounds and wide ones at that.



THIS THREAD SUCKS WITH OUT MORE VIDEOS


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Aaron, you have a purpose built car and you went through the high hp front wheel drive car already.... you have alot more invested and alot more experience than all these guys who are whining. 

the main thing lost here..is that street car performance and drag car performance are black and white. i am not gonna sit at a light and call someone out..lame...lights mean pedestrians. highway means open road..well not here but on the mainland.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

vegeta gti, any info on your r compounds? im in the process of getting some for the mark 2.

what size/kind offset etc 

thanks


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

mescaline said:


> No doubt these cars are really fast when highway racing (50-60mph+) but standing still...you wont have a chance against most cars. We street race here a lot, we have an old track here (old street actually with no traffic) which is like 2-3 km long...most high powered AWD cars will be long gone until you hook up a gear (racing from dig), you will have absolutely no room for catching up... this is my personal experience and it's very very annoying and you just make it even worse by fitting bigger turbo.
> 
> No matter what you do, you won't be able to get even sub 5s in 0-60mph in typical MKIV FWD, most AWD cars will be doing low 4s...maybe even under 4 seconds...that's like 2 seconds advantage to 60mph...too much :/
> 
> ...


MAN why is hell are comparing a FWD car to an AWD car? THERE IS NO COMPARISION!!! HELLO!!!!! McFLY!!!! ANYBODY HOME McFLY?!?! Why is the do you think there are FWD, RWD, and AWD brackets in racing? And don't even start telling me a 500hp FWD cars is slower in the 1/4 than a 350hp disco potato! I've never done it, I'm not the best driver but i know people who have taken almost my exact setup and gone hi 11's on STREET TIRE!! 2 pump chump, go play somewhere else with your "potato" unless you have a video! Back on topic please opcorn:


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

TSTARKZ123 said:


> The street racing I see out here in Mexico we actually swap out to slicks. Understandably that's an inconvenience.


Yea I was thinking about doing that too...street surface where we race sucks big time so high powered AWD cars always win, very annoying 

There are two skylines, when they come...race is over, one of them is pushing north of 800hp and other one around 600hp. They blow Corvette (new one with 510hp) like its a freakin bicycle lol....now thats a true street car and honestly it wouldn't cost a lot more to build than GTI..this is what's really annoying.

velocity196, firs...t I would suggest taking some english lessons. Why are you getting mad? This is REALITY, i've had this car for 5 years now..3 years with big(ger) turbo...

Here is a video i took like...2 years ago or something


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't care what you drive or what you wanna drive comparing a FWD to a RWD or AWD car is retarded. There is zeroto compare. They all have their pros n cons. Now take it how it is son. And a lil advise for you, stop runnin your damn mouth! Nobody wants to hear you no matter what you say. Listen up pocket rock I'll only say this once. I am sorry I got mad. Well a lil lol! You pissed me right the [email protected]£ off always flappin your lips. All you had to do was post that video which by the way was kick arse!! I love smoken exotics!! One of my last was a brand new porsche turbo. Some ol fella white hair an EVERYTHING lol!! SMOKED that fool lol. He even gave me the finger. IT WAS AWESOME!! I hope I never ever ever forget memories like that. More vids please!! Gimme gimme!!


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

mmm.. id=27 just got tons more fun today


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

mescaline, did that porsche driver know you were racing?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

lol i was filming and driving, not very ...responsible, we raced 5-6 times before that...this is Carrera 4s, not very fast car really but still way more expensive than my GTI with all mods  I wish I always had camera with me these past 3 years...killed some very nice and fast cars (all highway racing of course )

I got a bit tired of running around on highways looking for cars to justify the money I spent on my GTI ha ha, i want something that I can really race with...i am kinda eyeing an R32 GT-R skyline here...completely stock  I am wondering how much money I could dump into that...cars are like holes without bottom... It's not about who's faster but who's got more $_$


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

good times!! wwhheeeeeoooooooooooooooo


you da man al


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

velocity196 said:


> mike p inspired me to make my own acceleration clip. I'm pretty proud even tho she burns off 2nd and 3rd pretty easy it's still fast as hell and most importantly...FUN!!


haha here is the video that inspired you :thumbup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mkOYgl8DwM
its nothing great. i will get a 1-4 gear pull soon.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone vid , It's all I could muster tonight :laugh:

This on a base uni 830 tune 93oct and meth, no timing advance at all.


[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v733/brookrock/?action=view&current=Video0015.mp4[/video]


----------



## lamarvannoy (Jan 29, 2010)

sick ass thead... moar vids!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

The acceleration part is at the end,running 3071R,23 psi boost/350-ish whp,narrow band ECU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAbFoSSDNrs
Here is a cr I just built,PT6057 at 24 psi vs. a built EVO 3076R @ 32psi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LXt90SZeZI


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

1.8L, 35r, begining vid is stock engine with the 35r then goes into a build engine where i ran 27-28psi.
At 23-24psi on 93 octane it trapped 126mph and 96 in the 1/8th. At 27-28psi on 93 octane in the 1/8th it trapped 102mph.. Easily 130+mph pump gas car


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

was waiting for peter to post up :laugh:


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

a 7.3 quarter mile?!?!??


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

1/8 mile... Peter, get rid of that horrible sounding can man!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Keep it coming guys :beer:


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

50trim




50trim




50trim




50trim i look back on this video and i can now tell why i blew apart 5 or 6 o2j gear stacks 





3076 pardon the wack music, the sideways numbers on my pistons ect.




50trim wacking srt4(raping 1st and 2nd clearly)





30r trapped 118mph in the 1/4 on 14psi, with a 2.4 60'
blew the wastegate line apart 1st,2nd run i turned the mbc down, same ****,3rd run turned it down again. 4th run i realized the line exploded.. strait gate 14psi =(


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

If the line exploded it would be way more then 14psi, I bet you wont even trap 110 at 14psi


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

man i'm sure glad i don't have all those lights in my dash...

mooaaarr vviiddzzz


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

ths was one of my first test runs after i did the engine swap and the exhaust was hitting the rear beam (fixed)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCon3_pQs1E


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yyyeessssssss.... I was hopin you'd post


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Made mine this morning, didnt prepare enough


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

O2VW1.8T said:


> If the line exploded it would be way more then 14psi, I bet you wont even trap 110 at 14psi


correct.. as stated i got 1 clean run.. with a strait vac line. 
1st run. i turned the mbc up a little from 22psi (1/8th turn approx 25psi)..burnout... launch 1st, ripped the tires off. hit 2nd and i know the noise of an overboost.. i got out of it.. ran probably a [email protected]
2nd run i turned it down a little bit (hoping back to 22psi) ran it ....... blew the tires on the burnout, i backed off the line
3rd run turned it down the mbc all the way so i would be strait gate pressure, same crap overboost. so i knew the line was ripped
i then looked sure enough ripped
4th run off strait vac line was [email protected], if you would like to bet. i can call the guy who bought my motor,trans, turbokit ,full enginebay and run it off gate. im sure itll run the same # and this was waterfest last year approx 90-100deg outside.opcorn: but thanks anyways


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Good example why i dropped a valve later in life




 
The truck just bc


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine golf iv doing 0 - 135 miles or 0 -220 km gt 35 22 psi ...



 

also one more golf with gt 35 from Greece ...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHyScmnUdL0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F-OeBMdTpI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IvwxzKLruM 
some more


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

good job mikey!! its hard to see but i think i see 11's :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] nothing special at all.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

98% if not more of us will never see 11's bro. It is fast!! :beer:


----------



## vwturbo02 (Sep 8, 2006)

hey hey hey! Im shooting for high 11's! Even if i only do it once and that is in the Mile high baby!  

Anyways here is Metrick Methodz APR stage 3+ drag car. Still dialing it in but it was for ish and giggles, this night.


----------



## johnw uk (May 31, 2002)

Here's mine. Gt3076 on a 2008cc 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTycnfjZXt8&feature=youtube_gdata 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XDBax2fmWA&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## smed69 (Jul 20, 2010)

A big hello from England. Two weeks ago, I took my mk1 Golf Cab 20VT down the QTR mile at Santa Pod in England. My fastest time was a 14.79 at 95MPH. Yes i know that not too quick on this forum, but my little bronze cab is 28 years old now...  

Don't laugh too much at Dan blowing his orange Golf up in front of me  

cheers 

Randall 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0lW6iTQDeU


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIAtAhNrUE4


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

roll racing like that is the suck, lol. whatever happened to the 100mph courtesey? the worst part is... you woulda put a freight train length on that thing if you had more room.


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

not much here just a 50trim t3/t4, 0-65. ebay experimential turbo, and im having some boost problems in first gear as you can see, if anyone knows whats happening please let me know. but besides that enjoy. 


[video]http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad50/d18tfoltz/?action=view&current=M2U00078.mp4[/video] 

[video]http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad50/d18tfoltz/?action=view&current=M2U00077.mp4[/video]


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

crappy 18 psi run


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

halchka99 said:


> crappy 18 psi run


lol nice! I love the bounce off the limiter. My favorite sound in the world . 18psi is prolly only the beginning for those BW's huh?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

i need to get a higher showing tach, this bouncing off the limiter business isnt working LOL yeah 18psi is pretty low for the turbo.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

halchka99 said:


> i need to get a higher showing tach, this bouncing off the limiter business isnt working LOL yeah 18psi is pretty low for the turbo.


is that with the newly timed cams???.... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

halchka99 said:


> i need to get a higher showing tach, this bouncing off the limiter business isnt working LOL yeah 18psi is pretty low for the turbo.


Yeah mine sits just after 7500 for a second before it comes back to readable. I dint care really, that's what a limiter us for . I'm glad you got her Rollin again bro . You should thro up a new idle video of the cats!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

velocity196 said:


> Yeah mine sits just after 7500 for a second before it comes back to readable. I dint care really, that's what a limiter us for . I'm glad you got her Rollin again bro . You should thro up a new idle video of the cats!


 same with mine when i was revving to 9k on stock cluster


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

getting onto an onramp, bad area for cops a little ways up, so I didn't get too crazy.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

took a friends brother in law for a quick ride..fellow MKI owner...30-120 run..road is a little sketchy, had to back out for a second to keep her on the road, anyway..good fun.3rd then 4th then haaarrdd breaking.then a quick 2nd and 3rd tyre fire action, sorry it's shaky..he held the cam lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^^ what turbo? car looks sick bro:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

3071r, this run was 21psi. nice cool night run...got a motorsport hero in the mail as of this AM..so hopefully some good footage to come as well, hard to judge speed and depth with little point and shoot hand helds.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ kool. i usually run 21 psi too, its my fav street # for psi. the new camera should be awesome. my is so crappy i can barely get sound to come thru clearly on it  i have yet to post a real in-car vid haha


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah,,the sound pressure level is high makin all that pop and distortion. sucks..def stoked to finally get a hero.

i typically run 18/19daily..just two clicks for my friends brother in law to add some extra fun  got some vid of 26psi the other day..but it was soo shaky and bright it was crap. i hear the sony cv90/100/200 are great HD video cams for under $400 which is my next investment in tech besides a new laptop. anyway lol yeah..in car vids are awesome, no a lot of places to get good footage out in this dump


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow,

More vids. (this is an awesome thread)


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

this one is for velocity196 here ya go al :laugh: 
http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/boomdaddymack/?action=view&current=anguspics140.mp4


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

How are any of you having traction with over 15psi? I mean I run WG pressure on the street 13.5psi and still burn them off like nothing. Especially, you guys who run stretched tires? I know the wheels are probably heavy, but still has to light them up so easily!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Boomdaddymack said:


> this one is for velocity196 here ya go al :laugh:
> http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/boomdaddymack/?action=view&current=anguspics140.mp4


 Load that bad boy on YouTube! Stupid Apple CEO thinks iPhone is to good for flash. What an idiot!! Serious! Keep um coming boyz and girl!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that car sounds yummy:beer:


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

heres an old one of my gti from 07. had an internally gated t25 3076r running revo and pump gas then. 13.1 on street tires. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp95V3hZwys


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Boomdaddymack said:


> this one is for velocity196 here ya go al :laugh:
> http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/boomdaddymack/?action=view&current=anguspics140.mp4


 OMFG is that it Todd?! I was hoping to see a third gear burnout in that bad boy 2.1L 35R monster of yours! Gimme gimme!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

velocity196 said:


> OMFG is that it Todd?! I was hoping to see a third gear burnout in that bad boy 2.1L 35R monster of yours! Gimme gimme!


 haha you can see it in person when you head over in 2 weeks haha i laughed my ass off while i was posting this:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

agreed todd..BURNOUTS


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

Vegeta Gti said:


> agreed todd..BURNOUTS


 if al brings his video cam when he heads over we can get some video of some pulls then :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dammit Al..wtf!! BRING VID then email me immediately!! u got iphone i want live action on this!!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Gotta check some of this action out...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4670097-Brazilian-Argentinian-Drag-car-thread

Hot Hot cars and fast times...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> dammit Al..wtf!! BRING VID then email me immediately!! u got iphone i want live action on this!!


LOL ill give you and chad first show


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

velocity196 said:


> LOL ill give you and chad first show


 alright i will hold you to it !!!!! lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ditto. but only after I steal that HTA 35r from Chad and put it on my car.. vid tomorrow, camera was full and dead by the time we got home, then we went out again. hit me up in the am and I.'ll come over


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> if my "camera" guy didn't fukn work nites all the time on the weekend..i would have some much much better vids...time for a motorsport camera me thinks..


Hahaha, Brandon?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol no, my roommate Brandon is my photoshoot guy


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

velocity196 said:


> LOL ill give you and chad first show


Anything new?


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

crap pull, packed car


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

here you can see the 30-110 pull sort of..speedometer starts at 10mph on my car..
once again..the perception of speed sucks with handhelds :\



you can hear and see the wheel spin, i'm only 50% throttle for this series of pulls, tried ot make it less violent


----------



## GOLF IVt (Dec 17, 2007)

Fresh video ....
2 - 3 - 4 pull ....
2 - 3 22 psi , 4 - 27 psi and very wheelspin ...


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Stixsp11 said:


> ^^^If im not mistaken, isnt it the mid size turbos, such as the gt28, that get the worst traction in the lower gears due the crazy torque that it produces so soon in the rpm range? I rode in Jason's Induktion motorsports gt35r GTI (FWD obviously) with 560whp, and the loss of traction was nothing compared to the gti's with their little gt28's.
> 
> Full boost hit late meaning it had traction for a majority of its gear length. Yes he was breaking traction in 4th gear on the highway, but they were spinning for at most a second.
> 
> So in my opinion, I think its stupid to go any smaller than a gt30.


well said..i thought traction would be way more of an issue with my 35r but its really not too bad..ill post up some videos when i get some better ones.
heres a low boost run of my car...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that looks super sick man! props!:thumbup::laugh::beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

my car is getting tuned again...we will have more video's after :laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

nothing special but here are 3 new ones 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnIifsFnxQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AQBGQowu6w 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTbw9_uV6z0


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

TSTARKZ123 said:


> What in the world is that "AIR" gauge reading?LOL


 x2 lmao 

wtf is that


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## venom_vdub (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHqIqqqP9e8 
this is me driving my buddys built 20valve


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Rac_337 said:


> x2 lmao
> 
> wtf is that


 srsly wtf? lmao!!!!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

inivid said:


> srsly wtf? lmao!!!!


 Think you guys are trippin on my meth pressure gauge. I tossed that air guard in a couple yrs ago cuz there wasn't anything around sept a led indicator and that wasn't good nuff for me. One of these days I'll swap it out for a real meth gauge but first things first, got my 10/1 2L build in the works . Block gettin massaged as we speak


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

finally got my hero H and I get rear-ended by the pieces of shut innthis island.. who ran cos they don't have insurance


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

oh wait sorry thats an 8v with a 20v ecu :laugh:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

velocity196 said:


> Think you guys are trippin on my meth pressure gauge. I tossed that air guard in a couple yrs ago cuz there wasn't anything around sept a led indicator and that wasn't good nuff for me. One of these days I'll swap it out for a real meth gauge but first things first, got my 10/1 2L build in the works . Block gettin massaged as we speak


 hahahaha! ...well at least it's not distracting, when it goes berserk.  :laugh:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> oh wait sorry thats an 8v with a 20v ecu :laugh:


 How the hell are you gonna cry foul everytime I show my face in the 2.0L forum AND THEN come in here posting your 8v crap? huh??? !!!! 


:laugh:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Vegeta Gti said:


> finally got my hero H and *I get rear-ended *by the pieces of shut innthis island.. who ran cos they don't have insurance


 Wait, what?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i was chillin at a light, dude tried to get out of the lane, tagged me, then took off. cos this island is full of uninsured ****s.


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

18bora. said:


> I was banned for posting this video a few years back, but it seems ok now since Stu is gone.
> http://www.vimeo.com/10101715


 what turbo? nice video! :beer:


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

not much but all I have now. 

50 trim .63ar 3rd and 4th 16psi


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

inivid said:


> hahahaha! ...well at least it's not distracting, when it goes berserk.  :laugh:


 lol it deff does that doesnt it. to be honest i look at it like ones of twice a month lol. this thing is to fast no to look were im going lol. 2 yrs on this 35r and still to this day i get giggly after busting out a few gears of fun. wifey hates it lol, but i dont really care haha. :beer: 



vwturbowolf said:


>


broski your camera is sick!!! sounds great with open dump or is that 3" plus? it sounds like my open dump wastegate, love it!!


----------



## N20Fun (Sep 8, 2009)

My ride. 

ATP GT3071R on eurodyne 630cc tune


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

hey you, Q!!!! this is for people with alot more valves than you have  scram.

Mikey, i like the loser fly-by at the end....


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

haha closed course but just showing ya how the .96 t4 is working out


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

what tires do you run on the street mike?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> what tires do you run on the street mike?


 Just crappy general exclaims...$70 specials but they are different


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

how do you get any traction? i have stickier tires than you and less hp and have less traction it seems...what gear were you in in that vid? 3rd or 4th?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

It was 2nd gear 50-55mph and then all of 3rd gear. Maybe it has to do with my power bamd being so high or something?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

did that thing hit the ****ing brakes? hahaha


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> It was 2nd gear 50-55mph and then all of 3rd gear. Maybe it has to do with my power bamd being so high or something?


you would lose more traction up top than I, you are like 200+hp more than me, I guess it depends on how much boost/hp you are running on the street?




vwturbowolf said:


>


although your videos are in great quality, I don't see where you are racing a bike!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

There's a red bike and a white bike floating around on the highway pulls up there ^^^^.

That 3071 rips too, I'm jelly just watching.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

18T_BT said:


> although your videos are in great quality, I don't see where you are racing a bike!


@2:00
you never see the second bike on camera catching up to his friend


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

You have a lot more low end tq which will make the tires spin more ...or maybe I am just thinking stupid haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> You have a lot more low end tq which will make the tires spin more ...or maybe I am just thinking stupid haha


no you're right...gear ratios and a power band thats higher up helps alot.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

*sorry really bad cell phone video my bu*

sorry really bad cell phone quality my buddy was trying to keep it in front of the cluster

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

[video]http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4600/nsxl.mp4[/video]

:laugh:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

alextjoe said:


> sorry really bad cell phone quality my buddy was* trying* to keep it in front of the cluster
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


nice lol!!!


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

bump for more awesome videos


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

once we move..car goes on stands..and some long awaited updates..then sick new vids


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

velocity196 said:


> OMFG is that it Todd?! I was hoping to see a third gear burnout in that bad boy 2.1L 35R monster of yours! Gimme gimme!


 Well I cannot provide a 2.1 liter but I can provide a third gear parking lot burnout for you. Sorry to interject I couldn't help myself.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Not been around in quite some time. Cool to find this thread when I logged on. velocity196, way to rock the id=27. BTW, been here twice, still haven't finished watching all the vids. Awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

2010 fall nationals...5:10 you see my rookie driving mistakes and then the hood blowing off...way to go me


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn man that hood gets some air:thumbup: Nice vids though


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

5th gear 95oktan (they didnt sell 98 at the gasstation in danmark where i refilled)
all stock 1.8t with custom intake and slightly opened ports on the blocks intake side.
tdi 5th for higher top speed but not enough hp to go over 6000rpm in 5th
i am saving up for a gt28r and exhaust at the moment....


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Damn man that hood gets some air:thumbup: Nice vids though


yeah...it did.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

My car... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvQvikE_yU8


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ncsumecheng said:


> My car...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvQvikE_yU8


 nice but.. 

man it sound like a honda POS. :screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

alextjoe said:


> nice but..
> 
> man it sound like a honda POS. :screwy:


 it does :facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

finished my aeb and cams, puttin miles to seat headgasket a bit, gotta go through a few things then get a new vid shot for this lovely thread


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> finished my aeb and cams, puttin miles to seat headgasket a bit, gotta go through a few things then get a new vid shot for this lovely thread


 what cams you go with?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

3651''had for over a year..jus never got around to buildin the head.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

alextjoe said:


> nice but..
> 
> man it sound like a honda POS. :screwy:


 Must be from the mkiv forum huh? This is a drag setup only. Ive got a lexan sunroof delete for cryin out loud. Do you think i have a $1200 exhaust that weighs 50 lbs on my car? No... 

I forgot...having a sweet exhaust and schmidt wheels is cool but building a drag car isnt. 

Btw....a lot more of those honda pos cars make big power and run good track times than us. Get a hondatech login and read the drag racing forum for a while.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ncsumecheng said:


> Must be from the mkiv forum huh? This is a drag setup only. Ive got a lexan sunroof delete for cryin out loud. Do you think i have a $1200 exhaust that weighs 50 lbs on my car? No...
> 
> I forgot...having a sweet exhaust and schmidt wheels is cool but building a drag car isnt.
> 
> Btw....a lot more of those honda pos cars make big power and run good track times than us. Get a hondatech login and read the drag racing forum for a while.


 actually no i dont even own and mk4 never would as they are the ****ing ugliest gen vw has ever made... il stick to my mk2 thank you 

and when i refer to a honda POS..its usually means an ek with a b16 with a cone and a fart can.. 

now you really didnt have to go mk4 forum ON ME and get all pissy and whiny just because i said you car sounds like POS honda..its the truth doesnt mean it not fast as i did say..."NICE" as in sweet clip... 

anyways send me your adress so i can send you a box of tissue


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

The worst things holding back the vw community are: 

The mkiv forum, elitist mki and mkii owners who seclude themselves as a separate brand, and the vw crowds attitude against honda tuning.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

alex..you do realize that you sound liek a fool right?? 

i practically have a straigh tpipe..and my car is very raspy and in alot of opinions "ricey" sounding.. 

but because you believe the sound you hear is the "truth" i guess we will dictate it for the millions of other enthuisaist...btw..most B16/18 swapped EK's,especially boosted, will walk on a 1.8t 

it's the "truth"


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

oh here we go :facepalm: 

I like this one from 18T_BT (sorry if it's a repost) 
does he launch in second?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

nah, that guy launches in 1st and finishes in 3rd.... 
man, does he suck at driving


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol...he started it, anyway.. BACK ON TRACK:beer::beer:


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i know a boosted b16 would walk a 1.8t i built one last summer...im nothing against well build hondas...only against LIKE I SAID BEFORE A STOCK MOTOR WIH A FART CAN AND THEY THINK THEY ARE FAST!!... 

i also built a teg with DART b20 block and DART Crank with a b16 vtech head, golden eagle sleeves, eagle rods, weisco pistons, gt40r, W/M.. 

im quite familiar with hondas and have again nothing against a well built car..it was even in a teg with a molded body kit but was put together real nice and i loved the way it looked.. 

again i said it sounded fart can on a stock POS.. 

and i am still running a stock ko3 but 3" dp with a 2.5" straight pipe exhaust to a gutted eurosport muffler.. and mine has a nice deep idle but does get quite raspy up top in the revs.. 

anyways it was a stupid comment and didnt want to make anyone cry just thought it sounded like a rice bucket..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

just sayin...and i completely agree.well built cars deserve props, especially clean simple ones.


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

GT28RS Polo GTI


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

you should turn off your traction control Vlad


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

I always turn it off, a friend was driving in that video.

Here's another one, the road was a little wet


----------



## turTTle (Jul 26, 2010)

i also built a teg with DART b20 block and DART Crank with a b16 *vtech *head, golden eagle sleeves, eagle rods, weisco pistons, gt40r, W/M..

next build go with a vtec head not a vtech. im pretty sure vtech makes phones not cylinder heads :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i had a vtech homephone back in the day


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

Throwback vid of my buddy's 30R A4..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i had a vtech homephone back in the day


lmao me 2:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

quick video...i will get an in car video with better sound tomorow(today?) but this was a quick 50% throttle 3rd/4th blast..not to redline..just some fun...took corner at about 25..car i passed was goin 50 or so and man was i braking hard..but smooth. a well sorted brake setup is better than just "big brakes"

enjoy!!:beer::beer::beer:




[video]http://youtu.be/TI4tCW1RM2A?hd=1[/video]


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> quick video...i will get an in car video with better sound tomorow(today?) but this was a quick 50% throttle 3rd/4th blast..not to redline..just some fun...took corner at about 25..car i passed was goin 50 or so and man was i braking hard..but smooth. a well sorted brake setup is better than just "big brakes"
> 
> enjoy!!:beer::beer::beer:
> 
> ...


Well I'm just glad I don't frequent that island :screwy:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

why's that??


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

party pooper.


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PZ4JX_hZPw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that thing come soutta the holle with a fukn purpose


one day..i will have awd oh yes....my search for a 4kq has begun


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

lorge1989 said:


> Well I'm just glad I don't frequent that island :screwy:


Because how retarded you are driving on public roads. Its one thing when theres no one around and you are just putting yourself in danger, but when you do it to others I think its just dumb.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol..you try and live on a over priced island with not a single track.

garunteed you speed, so fuk you, not a single person on here is an angel, and if you say so..they your a liar, straight up. don't be jealous cos your slow:wave:

don't come on here and say **** when you knwo what is going on in this thread. it makes no sense.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

lorge1989 said:


> Because how retarded you are driving on public roads. Its one thing when theres no one around and you are just putting yourself in danger, but when you do it to others I think its just dumb.


 do tampons come free with this comment?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

stevemannn said:


> do tampons come free with this comment?


new sig!!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i need to have space/time to do a run liek that...i do love how after you do get in a run liek that..then back into stealth mode..everything...is...sslllooowwwww:beer::beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>


That limiter would drive me nuts! Reminds me of of my turbo 2L way back in 96 when eip had the only turbo chips available. And before that LOL, 5th injector oh HELLZ YA HAHA good time!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

haha i know..i am going to talk to kevin about changing it once i get my clutch rebuilt and trans fixed


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> haha i know..i am going to talk to kevin about changing it once i get my clutch rebuilt and trans fixed


Help understand this because I see a lot of videos where ppl do the same thing.... regarding the limiter, you know it's there so why stay in the throttle and bounce off the limiter 2 or 3 times? Is it a technique that is counter intuitive (i.e. slower in is faster out)?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

because you are spinning...you don't go that fast and if you shift your car will bog down so you keep on it until you gain some speed and then you shift to next gear


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

mescaline said:


> because you are spinning...you don't go that fast and if you shift your car will bog down so you keep on it until you gain some speed and then you shift to next gear


Ahhhh. Makes sense.

on a side note. I feel like the butt end of a "toilet water is cold" or "condom serial#" joke now.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

elRey said:


> Ahhhh. Makes sense.
> 
> on a side note. I feel like the butt end of a "toilet water is cold" or "condom serial#" joke now.


LOL:thumbup:


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSIiIKvhsHs


That thing sounds naaasty


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> That thing sounds naaasty


car sounds badass in person too. that thing will blow your ear drums out when it anti lags lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

some in car anti lag from the WF weekend ...we are having issues with the car bogging off the line so the weekend was a big failure 
this run was off the WG spring.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

MKIII_96 said:


> car sounds badass in person too. that thing will blow your ear drums out when it anti lags lol


Mike invited me to wunderwagens and I missed it cuz of week. Then I missed wf for the first time in 16 yrs cuz of werk... had a fackin hotel booked too:banghead:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

work wrecks everything ...i been getting slammed with gas leaks this week so i haven't been able to take the trans and clutch out


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> some in car anti lag from the WF weekend ...we are having issues with the car bogging off the line so the weekend was a big failure
> this run was off the WG spring.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVPAncBIU0w&feature=related


A tip for the camera mount noise... Find the part that's rattling and wrap a little electrical tape around it. Assuming it's the mount that's making the noise.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

elRey said:


> A tip for the camera mount noise... Find the part that's rattling and wrap a little electrical tape around it. Assuming it's the mount that's making the noise.


it is the passenger side harness hitting the cage.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

On the bright side ill be able to start working on the coupeq if I stay stupid busy. Paying for 2 houses sux:thumbdown: the wife's shopping sprees don't help either


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> On the bright side ill be able to start working on the coupeq if I stay stupid busy. Paying for 2 houses sux:thumbdown: the wife's shopping sprees don't help either


is her shopping spree's more expensive then a weekend at the track?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> is her shopping spree's more expensive then a weekend at the track?


I plead the fifth.. I'm rolling in a couple older pickups.. She rolls a Jaguar S type.. I eat ramen, she eats sushi... I live in Allentown PA, she lives in Punta Gorda FL... Gulf Coast.. indoor swimming pool..

Still cheaper to keep her believe it or not...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

becareful with that ramen..that **** will dry you up real fast.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> becareful with that ramen..that **** will dry you up real fast.


I don't litterally eat that schit Mike! LOL! I actually eat well. Just getting making a point...

Don't Ever Marry breh...


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

S4 tial 650 kit VS A4 20V ABA BW S366

In the rain


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^ lol i have that kit in my shop right now ..lol the new oner is egggcited to get it on .. just waiting for the ecu to come back :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> ^^^ lol i have that kit in my shop right now ..lol the new oner is egggcited to get it on .. just waiting for the ecu to come back :thumbup:


i want a big turbo s4 i was going to get an s4 but oculdnt find any kits.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> i want a big turbo s4 i was going to get an s4 but oculdnt find any kits.


... really .. google tial 605 or 770


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

not me


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

This was a random occurrence during a recent road trip, so obviously running on pump gas. Did three different rolls at three different speeds and the results were the same each time.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[video]http://youtu.be/xh1QcnrWrMw?hd=1[/video]


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

here let me assist you with that.



Vegeta Gti said:


>


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

thanks i forget i can do that...so used to the old ways lol:wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> thanks i forget i can do that...so used to the old ways lol:wave:


nice video :beer:


----------



## vwjetta18t (Sep 5, 2003)

my whip wtih 2l stroker gt3582r low boost(17psi)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBqRv7Et2iw


----------

